# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  newbie

## nassosc

kalispera sas,

exo ena ibook me airport kai me endiaferi to wifi ala epidi tora arxizo na to psaxno de ksero kai pola.....

anigo to ibook kai kapio sniffer opou "vlepo" diafora diktia kai ena pou legete awmn.......afto vevea gia ligo epidi den exo "kalo" eksoplisom kai sima.

etsi thelo na rotiso ta eksis.

1-pos boro na veltioso to sima mou? me kapia eksoteriki kerea?
2- ginete me ibook?
3-ime sti voula, ine kanis mac user koda? i kapios komvos oste na exo sima?
4-boro na stiso to diko mou? (ime se komviko simio)
5-pos tha matho perisotera gia to kismac?

thanx.....kai elpizo sidoma na ime kai ego active memeber tou awmn

----------


## aris1

Φίλε , 
διάβασε πρώτα και ψάξε καλά ΟΛΟ το φόρουμ , δες και την βοήθεια για αρχάριους και μετά ρωτάς , για όσα ενδεχομένως δεν μπόρεσες να καλύψεις από την έρευνά σου .Σπεύδω να απαντήσω πρώτος , γιατί αν απαντήσουν άλλοι , δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξουν να απαντήσουν τόσο ευγενικά όσο εγώ.

----------


## nassosc

siga to eglima pia pou de diavasa olo to forum!

sinxoreste me!  ::

----------


## Achille

Καλά το να διαβάσεις ολο το forum δεν είναι και τόσο απαραίτητο.
Το να διαβάσεις όμως τις Συχνές Ερωτήσεις είναι. Και οι ερωτήσεις σου στο 90% έχουν απαντηθεί εκεί  ::

----------


## nassosc

afti ine apadisi.....thank you kai tis diavazo tora......

----------


## ocean

Ρε, μην πα

----------


## dti

> anigo to ibook kai kapio sniffer opou "vlepo" diafora diktia kai ena pou legete awmn.......afto vevea gia ligo epidi den exo "kalo" eksoplisom kai sima.


Πιθανότατα πιάνεις τον κόμβο του papashark στο Πανόραμα της Βούλας.
Δες εδώ.

Βάλε και τη δική σου θέση στη nodedb για να δεις ακριβώς την απόσταση και τη γωνία σου σε σχέση με τους κοντινούς κόμβους.

Το σήμα θα το βελτιώσεις με σύνδεση εξωτερικής κεραίας στην κάρτα σου. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει κοννέκτορες η airport. MiniPCI δεν είναι;
Ακόμη όμως κι αν δέχεται, θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βγάλεις έξω το καλώδιο (pigtail) από το notebook (κοινώς, χειρουργική επέμβαση στο περίβλημα του notebook...).

----------


## ariadgr

> Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει κοννέκτορες η airport. MiniPCI δεν είναι;


Ναι. Θέλει εγχείρηση. Αν έχει PCMCIA θύρα το ibook, μπορείς να βγάλεις το καλώδιο από εκεί, για να μην πειράξεις το περίβλημα του notebook.  ::

----------


## bchris

Ayta diabazo kai me pianei h kardia moy....

Poios akardos 8a egxeirize ena kosmhma san to ibook gia na balei ena pigtail ??? 
An 8eleis eksoterikh keraia, pare mia karta wifi usb kai bgale ths ta matia.

----------


## papashark

Για τέτοια θέματα, μπορείς να απευθηνθείς σε κοσμηματοπώλη !

Όταν είχα φτιάξει το splitteraki του MAuVE ήταν ένα φίνο ασημένιο κόσμημα  :: 

Αναρωτιέμαι έαν έχει μαυρίσει μετά από τόσο καιρό.

----------


## rentis_city

Θυμάμαι ένα "κόσμημα" που είχε βγει και έμοιαζε με καπάκι τουαλέτας...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nassosc

enxiri de kano sto ibook me tipota!

isos i usb lisi ine pio pithani..........

----------

